# Look at this guys abcess explode juring manditories



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.alexregnier.com/provincial092.html

Fcuking funny ****, :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont think its very funny mate,feel sorry for him tbh.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea fcukin nasty not funny


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah of corse its no good all that prep for fcuk all.But you have to admit it does make you laugh..He was trying so hard not to squeeze but bam it blew up...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nope defo didnt make me laugh,cant expect you to understand something like that tho....


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

oh my god thats awful


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This was posted earlier. Is it not from snythol? thats what somebody said in the earlier thread


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my god... 

How in the hell can anyone think that is funny is beyond me.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

whats worse is the quality of the video is in HD lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

F*ck me! Poor guy.... I don't find that funny in the slightest:confused1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sh1t that'd suck


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> This was posted earlier. Is it not from snythol? thats what somebody said in the earlier thread


i wouldnt be surprised if they blamed synthol,everyone ignorantly jumps to that conclusion,certainly looking at his opposing delt doesnt appear to look like a synth user to me,looks more like the poor guy has a very bad abcess from unlucky injection.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if they blamed synthol,everyone ignorantly jumps to that conclusion,certainly looking at his opposing delt doesnt appear to look like a synth user to me,looks more like the poor guy has a very bad abcess from unlucky injection.


your going to be disgusted in my behaviour this week, ive completely missed doing any jabs all week and only trained once LOL

BETA

starting fresh monday, BUT i think its rep worth ive been carbing up since monday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

That is rather disgusting and talk about an awful day for him after all the prep ext!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> your going to be disgusted in my behaviour this week, ive completely missed doing any jabs this week and only trained once LOL
> 
> BETA
> 
> starting fresh monday, BUT i think its rep worth ive been carbing up since monday.


What are you playing at? If your going to take gear do it properly FFS:rolleyes:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah he must feel gutted!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> What are you playing at? If your going to take gear do it properly FFS:rolleyes:


I have my reasons lol, will start fresh on monday, its probably more dangerous doing catch up jabs, and im not jabbing 4 ml of tren in 1 lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> your going to be disgusted in my behaviour this week, ive completely missed doing any jabs all week and only trained once LOL
> 
> BETA
> 
> starting fresh monday, BUT i think its rep worth ive been carbing up since monday.


Not someting to really joke about pal. Get on it and sort it out. Drugs are not something to be toyed with.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> Not someting to really joke about pal. Get on it and sort it out. Drugs are not something to be toyed with.


Not risking doing catch up, to be honest ive not been well at all this week, started going hypoglycemic by the looks of things today, so had to do a carb up


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Not risking doing catch up, to be honest ive not been well at all this week, started going hypoglycemic by the looks of things today, so had to do a carb up


You cant do a catch up mate it doesnt work like that, what is done is done.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> You cant do a catch up mate it doesnt work like that, what is done is done.


its just been a **** week in general  , will just have to start fresh on monday and seee how it goes from there on, how was your carb up feeding today lol ive had some pop tarts


----------



## Red1436114502 (Apr 15, 2005)

Back to the topic of the thread..... this really isn't funny. Imagine how rundown he must be to be in comp form, it could happen to anyone. Sorry, just don't see the funny side...


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

damn how anoining! i would have been tempted to pop it before the show and patch it up.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah i think i would have popped it the day b4 and risked just patching it up, than having the embarasment of tha happening on stage.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

oh my. thats ****ed up.. it was so white.. looks like milk the way it was dripping...


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I bet you guys look at a boxer get nocked out and laugh?Its the same thing all that prep for nothing.Of course i feel sorry for him but it did make me laugh after watching it..And i bet alot of other people did...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't raise a smile in the slightest.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm not funny yuk poor guy all that hard work have been there but with a haematoma the week before luckily went down but would have still done the show with it just out of sheer stubborness


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nothing funny about that at all.

Looks like susp or winny to me.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

What makes you think its susp or winni???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Abcess and white blood cell would produce the white colour mate,it could be that.

But i know many guys who shoot winstrol right up to the show,and a few guys who shoot suspension right up to the day to help with carb loading.

Water based products dont help the matter,so im assuming it could be that.

People talking about it on other boards,even lee priest made a comment thinking it could be winny or suspension.

We need ask this guy himself 

Either way,not very nice to stand on stage and that happen after all that hard work and prep.


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

Gutting for him I guess


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bkoz said:


> I bet you guys look at a boxer get nocked out and laugh?Its the same thing all that prep for nothing.Of course i feel sorry for him but it did make me laugh after watching it..And i bet alot of other people did...


nope cant say i laugh at that kind of thing either. TBH mate until the day comes where you actually stand on a stage and know the sacrifices you make to get there,and everything else it entails,how utterly like sh1t you feel on the day,and then for something like that to happen,your never gner understand why the clip isnt funny.

your probably thinking lighten up but unless you've been on the recieving end of something like this then you've no idea.....


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

pea head said:


> Abcess and white blood cell would produce the white colour mate,it could be that.


Very likely. I see loads of infected ulcers and abscesses and the pus that comes out is generally an off-white creamy colour. This is caused by loads of dead and dying white blood cells that are attempting to fight off some sort of bacteria - very often staphylococcus aureus. In fact, the name staphylococcus comes from the greek for 'bunch of grapes' and 'aureus' comes from the latin word for gold - literally 'golden grapes'. Or so my old microbiology lecturer told us. Looks like I listened to something at some point in my life, lot of use that was. There's also staph epidermidis that can give a slightly white pus off, but it's all much of a muchness really.

Decent antibiotics and drainage are the way forward. Large abscesses like the one in the video can be potentially fatal. Imagine if that pus leaked into an artery and got pumped around your body. This sets off a particularly nasty reaction that kills you pretty quickly if allowed to get out of hand (systemic sepsis shortly followed by disseminated intravascular coagulation and game over). Hope the bloke's OK.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

weeman said:


> nope cant say i laugh at that kind of thing either. TBH mate until the day comes where you actually stand on a stage and know the sacrifices you make to get there,and everything else it entails,how utterly like sh1t you feel on the day,and then for something like that to happen,your never gner understand why the clip isnt funny.
> 
> your probably thinking lighten up but unless you've been on the recieving end of something like this then you've no idea.....


Good post

I feel sorry for the guy if it is an absess. All that prep, all that work and then on stage his absess explodes. Whether or not he know he had an abcess i dont know but if he didnt that would of been a bit of a shock.

Does anyone know what happended to him after? Did he manage to carry on with the show (not sure if that would be possible etc) or did he just have to walk


----------

